# Easy Skillet Frittata



## SierraCook (Jan 17, 2005)

Easy Skillet Frittata

3 tablespoons oil     
2 cups frozen shredded hash brown potatoes
¼ cup diced green bell pepper
6 eggs, beaten
10 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
½ cup cheese
2 tablespoons milk or water

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet. Add potatoes and green pepper; cook 5 minutes or until potatoes are browned, stirring occasionally. Mix eggs and milk in small bowl. Pour egg mixture evenly over potatoes and green pepper; sprinkle with bacon. Cover and reduce heat to low. Cook 8-11 minutes or until eggs are set. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and heat until cheese melts. Cut into wedges and serve.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 18, 2005)

That looks good! We love frittatas cnd I'll be making this one very soon. Thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a good tip for this recipe.  If you are in a hurry, substitute potatoes O'Brien for the hashbrowns and bell pepper.  My mom has substituted imitation bacon for the real stuff, but I don't think it is the same.


----------

